# anxiety(ibs audio 100)



## gg1976

doing the ibs 100 program,my ibs is getting better but my anxiety is getting worse,is this normal?thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi,No, this does not seem to be an expected outcome, but I will be happy to look into this for you with a few questions to help clarify possible reasons. The program does indeed address anxiety related to the IBS condition. I will send you a private email as this should be a part of your patient support and if I can't address it, we will ask Michael his thoughts!







As a moderator, I have access to your email, so look for one from me - I will identify myself in the subject! It could just be 'shadow fears' which is the body and mind finding balance, and if so, this should pass over time and you should be fine.


----------



## gg1976

thanks for the reply,ill have a read on shadow fears


----------



## gg1976

could it be that the anxiety is moving away from my stomach,but just going somewhere else?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Go to the contact page http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us and submit your concerns and details there as that is the official place for support for the program. There is no way to resolve this via cyber space and a support board; however, I don't think you would get a 'new' type of anxiety, but your perception of it may be different, and it could just be a part of your transition - but too, sometimes there can be things going on in your life that you don't particularly see as troublesome, but your subcon may, so that could enter in - not that this is the case for you, but that is one possible thing. But submit your concerns and questions above, and Michael can help sort it for you. Take care.


----------



## McMahon IBS

If you used a program which gave you some insight into the cause of your anxiety, you would probably get more benefit. Anxiety isn't something that can be just simply suggested away because it is really a warning signal from your unconscious mind, where it considers you to be in some kind of danger, either physical or emotional. It is just one of the functions of the human mind. There are several processes in the mind required in order to overcome IBS. some of those processes are cognitive, others are the mind-body working together, and also untangling yourself emotionally from past experiences which are contributing to your anxiety needs to be tackled as well.

All these processes need to be integrated in a way that works smoothly and easily for you.


----------

